# Instant pay not working



## BaM_Fusco (Aug 15, 2019)

So has anyone had this issue? I keep trying to cash out with instant pay and it keeps saying, “can not cash out at this time please try again later”

I’ve tried multiple debit cards and it’s still not slowing me to cash out, I have called Uber support and there are not any holds or restrictions on my account that wouldn’t allow me to cash out. I’m starting to get really
Pissed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you change / update your debit card for instant pay on Uber you will be restricted from cash out for up to 72 hours.


----------



## BaM_Fusco (Aug 15, 2019)

Why? That’s stupid. It never told me that would happen. Also I called Uber support and they told me there wasn’t any restrictions on my account.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

48hrs and every time you attempt to cash out, it restarts that 48 Hour period


----------



## BaM_Fusco (Aug 15, 2019)

I don’t understand? 48 hours for what? Changing my debit card? How do you guys know this if the app doesn’t tell me this information. Wtf.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BaM_Fusco said:


> I don't understand? 48 hours for what? Changing my debit card? How do you guys know this if the app doesn't tell me this information. Wtf.


Experience. I'd heard about this from other drivers but of course I thought it wouldn't happen to me. I figured they'd just been changing their cards out often. Nope it happened to me. I was livid. I told support they need to at least give us a pop-up message stating this is going to happen so we know. Not only that, they need to inform you what happens if you continue attempting to cash out. So once you change out your debit card info, you have to wait 48 hours to access any money you have in your Uber app. Everytime you attempt and it fails, your 48-hour wait time restarts


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> So once you change out your debit card info, you have to wait 48 hours to access any money you have in your Uber app. Everytime you attempt and it fails, your 48-hour wait time restarts


This seems messed up but it's a good fraud measurement.

So if I hacked into your Uber account, put in a temp account's debit card info I have access to, I can drain your earnings, withdrawal the money and none the wiser.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

BaM_Fusco said:


> I keep trying to cash out with instant pay and it keeps saying, "can not cash out at this time please try again later"
> 
> I've tried multiple debit cards and it's still not slowing me to cash out,


Was your Instant Pay not working before you changed any cards?


----------



## BaM_Fusco (Aug 15, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> Was your Instant Pay not working before you changed any cards?


No it was working just fine. My wallet had gotten stolen out of my car last week so I had to cancel my debit card and order a new one. That's why I switched it. Apparently it takes 48 hours when you switch a card. UBER really needs to have a pop up message to let you know about this.



Daisey77 said:


> Experience. I'd heard about this from other drivers but of course I thought it wouldn't happen to me. I figured they'd just been changing their cards out often. Nope it happened to me. I was livid. I told support they need to at least give us a pop-up message stating this is going to happen so we know. Not only that, they need to inform you what happens if you continue attempting to cash out. So once you change out your debit card info, you have to wait 48 hours to access any money you have in your Uber app. Everytime you attempt and it fails, your 48-hour wait time restarts


Wow ok this makes sense now. But yea seriously, how can Uber do this and not give a message saying this will happen!!! I even called support twice and they didn't tell me
This at all! I even told them I switched my debit card and all they could tell me was there technical team is working on fixing the issue and to keep trying to cash out my
Money from time to time. So I've been trying to cash it out for 2 days now! Now I know I have to wait! Thanks for the info!!!



sellkatsell44 said:


> This seems messed up but it's a good fraud measurement.
> 
> So if I hacked into your Uber account, put in a temp account's debit card info I have access to, I can drain your earnings, withdrawal the money and none the wiser.


True but all Uber has to do is let me know this will happen when changing debit cards. There should of been a pop up message.

So I just talked to my friend who also does Uber and he said he's changed his debit card info multiple times and he's never had to wait 48 hours or have the issue I'm having. ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This seems messed up but it's a good fraud measurement.
> 
> So if I hacked into your Uber account, put in a temp account's debit card info I have access to, I can drain your earnings, withdrawal the money and none the wiser.


 you used to be able to and that's exactly what was going on. So now because of the 48-hour hold they're not able to drain your account



BaM_Fusco said:


> No it was working just fine. My wallet had gotten stolen out of my car last week so I had to cancel my debit card and order a new one. That's why I switched it. Apparently it takes 48 hours when you switch a card. UBER really needs to have a pop up message to let you know about this.
> 
> 
> Wow ok this makes sense now. But yea seriously, how can Uber do this and not give a message saying this will happen!!! I even called support twice and they didn't tell me
> ...


There's a bazillion post about this issue. Threads as well. feel free to search
https://uberpeople.net/threads/changes-to-instant-pay.301354/https://uberpeople.net/threads/insta-pay-48-hour-hold.320990/https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-not-paying-out-instant-pay.327534/post-5014953https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-not-paying-out-instant-pay.327534/https://uberpeople.net/threads/instant-pay-disabled-all-because-i-changed-a-card.308472/post-4711105


----------



## FFSakes (8 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you change / update your debit card for instant pay on Uber you will be restricted from cash out for up to 72 hours.


F in the chat


----------

